# Honda pilot



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

Went to cape lookout this pass weekend with my buddy in a honda pilot was worried a little about getting stuck up to the frame! But what a surprise! It went in soft sand,wet sand in fact went any where he wanted to go! We did air down to 20psi might look at honda truck for good gas mileage! Does anybody no if they make front hitches for them. Thanks


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

www.piloteers.org is the biggest Pilot forum AFAIK. They'll know.


----------

